# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Kako smo dobili i izgubili anđela-kritika Vinogradske

## Pepina

Premišljala sam se da li da napišem išta ovdje o svom iskustvu u KB Sestre Milosrdnice ili ne,ali sam se napokon odlučila na to.
Nakon u potpunosti uredne trudnoće,sredinom prvog mjeseca ove godine,završila sam u spomenutoj bolnici,pošto mi je dva tjedna prije termina dijagnosticirana preeklampsija.Uspjeli su mi kontrolirati tlak s tabletama i čekali punih 39. tjedana da odluče kad će mi inducirati porod.Napokon je došao i taj dan,na 39+2 tjedna moje trudnoće,induciranim porodom,uz pet sati dripa i epiduralnu,rođen je naš sin.To je meni i mužu bio najsretniji trenutak u životu.Težio je samo 2650 g,pošto je posteljica slabije funkcionirala zadnja dva tjedna moje trudnoće.Ali ocjenu appgar je imao 10/10,i svi ostali rutinski pregledi su se pokazali kao dobri.Bila sam presretna.Nisam mogla prestati gledati naše malo sunce,svaki put kad su mi ga donosili.
Imali smo problema s dojenjem,koji su meni objašnjeni od strane sestara na odjelu kao problem koji se javlja radi premorenosti našeg sina nakon  poroda.Ali,bit će sve ok.Naravno,rekli su i da nema problema,jer ga oni nadohranjuju kad nije sa mnom.Počelo se događati,kad mi ga donesu,da većinu vremena spava i nisam ga ni mogla nikako probuditi.Moj maleni je pao na težini,u roku tih prvih dva-tri dana na 2450 g.Ja sam bila jako zabrinuta,ali jednostavno mi nitko nije htio pomoći.Bio je i vikend,kao za inat,pa nije bilo uobičajene pedijatrice,a ove dežurne se nisu spuštale među nas obićne smrtnike sa odjela neonatologije na 4. katu.
Bila je nedjelja i nakon prvog donošenja u 6 ujutro,trebali su nam bebe donijeti oko 10,čini mi se.Meni sina jednostavno nisu ni donijeli,a ostalima u sobi jesu.Ja sam onda kao suluda,van sebe trčala po hodniku bolnice i tražila bilo koga da pitam gdje je moj sin.Zaboravila sam reči i da su mi radili i epiziotomiju,pa mi je,naravno bilo poprilično teško hodati okolo u to vrijeme.
Napokon sam našla jednu sestru koja mi je zamuckujući rekla da je moj sin na infuziji,ali da ga mogu vidjeti.Na moje izbezumljeno inzistiranje pozvala je dežurnu pedijatricu,koja je došla iznervirana zbog činjenice što uopće mora dolaziti.Kad sam joj spomenula da mi nitko ništa ne govori,bezobraznbo mi je rekla da što se tu meni uopće ima objašnjavati i slično.Kasnije je malčice promijenila ton i rekla da će ga oni rehabilitirati jer je on hipotrofično dijete itd.PAo je ispod 2400 g,a bio je i pothlađen s temperaturom od malo više od 35 stupnjeva.Kasnije tog dana su ga primili na četvrti kat na odjel neonatologije i stavili u inkubator,ne bi li se oporavio neko vrijeme.Kad sam ih kasnije pitala jesu li ga uopće hranili na obićnom odjelu,odgovorili su mi iskreno da,ako je plakako,dobio je.A,pošto je moj maleni više spavao nego li plakao,nije dobio puno :shock:  ..kao,eto,što se može,gužva je u bolnici,takve se stavri dogode.Ponekad se previdi neka beba kao što je naša,kojoj treba malo više pažnje i slično.Što se tu može..
I,naglasili su da su oni pregledali sve ostalo,i on je u potpunosti zdrav;samo je malo hipotrofičan.Pa,oporavit će se kod njih i onda će ići doma.Tako,kroz nekih 14 dana,neka računam.Mene su uputili da radim na izdajnjau i neka im donosim to mlijeko,koje će mu oni onda i davati.Dok je bio u inkubatoru mogli smo ga vidjeti jednom dnevno i to je trajalo nekih 4-5 dana,a nakon toga je bio u krevetiću kod njih i dolazila sam ga dva puta dnevno hraniti na pola sata.Ja sam u međuvremenu otišla iz bolnice,pošto je bilo besmisleno da ostanem dalje,a živim relativno blizu.Sina ionako nisam mogla vidjeti između,nego li samo u tim vremenima koja su mi naznačili.Uglavnom,naš mali dečkić se fino oporavljao i napredovao.Doktorice s tog odjela su rekle više puta kako su mu apsolutno sve pregledali i da je zdrav k`o dren.
Došao je napokon dan odlaska doma.Bili smo presretni MM i ja.A i naše malo sunce je djelovalo sretno.Bili smo napokon zajedno i počeli smo se uhodavati i uživati s našim malenim.Patronažna sestra je bila dva puta u posjeti.Dobivao je na kilaži,napredovao.Morala sam ga malo češće hraniti,jer su me tako uputili na neonatološkon odjelu u KB Sestre milosrdnice.To je uobičajeno kod malo tromije,"kilave" djece,kako su ga nazvali tamo.
Naš je maleni bio sretan;napredovao je tih dana,izgledao kao zdrava sretna bebica,reagirao već na sve zvukove,htio vidjeti sve...sunce malo.
I,došla je ta večer....najgora u mom životu koju nikad neću zaboraviti,dok sam živa.Probudili smo našeg sina za hranjenje,ali on nije baš bio raspoložen za hranu,već je počeo neutješno plakati.JA sam ga pokušavala umiriti na sve načine.To je trajalo svega nekoliko minuta.I onda je prestao distai.Na mojim rukama,odjednom,iz čista mira.   :Crying or Very sad:  .Ja sam bila van sebe,a MM ga je pokušavao reanimirati.Došla je hitna,relativno brzo.Oni su ga pokušavali reanimirati još dugo,sigurno sat i pol do dva.Ali,nije bilo pomoći.Naš sin je izdahnuo i trenutno umro.
Nalazi s patologije,koje smo dobili tjednima kasnije ustvrdili su da je imao srčanu manu.Oni su sigurni da je umro zato.Otišli smo na razgovor s našim uglednim pedijatrom-kardiologom koji je to opovrgnuo i rekao da je umro od SIDS-a jer ta srčana mana nije bila toliko ozbiljna da bi od nje umro.Mogla se uspješno,bez problema korigirati,da se znalo za nju.Naravno,odmah je zaštitio Vinogradku rekavši da oni nisu krivi.Ali,kasnije je,pročitavši otpusno pismo našeg sina rekao kako ne piše da li su radili uzv srca.Pa,da mu je žao što nije rađen ekg itd...
Naš sin nije imao vanjskih simptoma da mu išta nedostaje.Pa,zato je to iznenadna smrt.To je krajnji zaključak.
MM je otišao,kad smo se malčice smirili i na razgovor u Vinogradsku.Oni su isto svi šokirani,potreseni i slično.Ali,svejedno uzv srca nisu napravili,jer se to jednostavno ne radi.Osim ako postoje vanjske indikacije za to.Kako ih naš sin nije imao,njemu to nije napravljeno.Gledali su mu i ostale organe,ali srce su samo poslušali i tu nije ništa bilo sumnjivo.Radi se uzv mozga kod sve djece koja su na odjelu,ali ne i uzv srca.(?)Zar srce uz mozak nije najvažniji organ u tijelu?!
Doktorica je rekla MM da ona ne zna da postoji ta praksa rađenja uzv kao uobičajene pretrage uopće igdje kod nas.Rekla je i da to nije ni skupa pretraga,a ni ne traje dugo.Ali,ne radi se.Ne znam uopće što reči na sve to.Politika našeg zdravstva je takva.Možda sam ovaj post trebala nasloviti kao kritiku našeg zdravstva,a ne samo Vinogradske bolnice.Jer,kao prvo,dogodi se da previde stanje tvog djeteta na odjelima,jer im je gužva,a onda opet,kad nešto i počnu poduzimati da mu pomognu,ne pregledaju sve.Dobro,on nije imao vanjskih znakova,slažem se,to smo i mi vidjeli.Ali,na njima nije da nešto pretpostavljaju,već pošto su doktori,da sve pregledaju,zar ne.Oni nemaju pravo pretpostavljati.Eto,uzv srca nijre rutinska pretraga.Možda bi trebala postati.
Ja ne kažem da bi naš sin bio živ,da su mu otkrili srčanu manu;pošto je vjerojatno zbilja umro od SIDS-a.Ali,ostaje činjenica da njemu nije napravljeno sve što se moglo napraviti,jer se to,eto,ne radi.A zašto.nitko ne zna.
Pretpostavljam da je to dobar prosjek,kad jedno dijete umre u nekom rodilištu na ne znam koliko živih.Ali,teško je nama koji ostajemo bez djeteta.Teško je kad si dio te negativne statistike.Jer...
Više ga nikad nećemo vidjeti ni osjetiti njegov miris.Nikad nas više neće pogledati svojim velikim očima.Nikad nećemo doživjeti da nam se nasmije.Da ode u vrtić ili školu.Nikad nećemo znati kako bi izgledao kad odraste i kakva bi osoba bio.
Zar je zbilja toliko teško neke pretrage uvesti u našu rutinu?Možda bi netko imao više sreće od nas s time i njihovo dijete bi preživjelo.Ne bi trebali prolaziti kroz ovu agoniju kroz koju mi sad prolazimo.
Bit ćemo još bolje,znam to,jer prije nekoliko tjedana ne bih mogla ovu priču ni napisati.I ići ćemo na drugo dijete,za koje će biti sve napravljeno sve što se trebalo napraviti i za našeg sina.I,iako uz ogromni strah da se ovo ne ponovi,nadamo se i molimo Boga da će nam omogućiti da ponovo budemo roditelji skoro i da više nikad ne doživimo da pokopamo svoje dijete.

----------


## Rene2

Nemam riječi kako da te utješim. Mogu samo plakati s tobom i zagrliti te.  :Love:

----------


## dramica

i ja sam uz tebe   :Love:

----------


## Loryblue

bože kako me rastužila tvoja tragedija.  :Crying or Very sad:  
drži se  :Love:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

iskreno saučešće
ne daj Bože nikome takvu tugu

----------


## petraa

plačem s tobom  :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

pepina, vjerujem da ti je trebalo puno hrabrosti da ispričaš ovu priču.   :Kiss:  
divim se tvojoj hrabrosti i vjeri... 




> I,iako uz ogromni strah da se ovo ne ponovi,nadamo se i molimo Boga da će nam omogućiti da ponovo budemo roditelji skoro i da više nikad ne doživimo da pokopamo svoje dijete.


vjerujem da će vam molitve biti uslišene. ne mogu pomoći na drugi način, pa ću se pridružiti vašoj molitvi. 

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Natasa30

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Pepina, nemogu ni zamisliti tvoju bol i tugu.  :Sad:  
Vjerujem iskreno da ti se ovo vise nikad nece desiti. 
Nemoze, nesmije.  :Heart:  
Drago mi je da si sa nama podjelila ovu pricu jer je covjeku
potrebno da istrese sve iz sebe i pricaj, pisi , vristi, placi
i znaj da smo svi uz tebe.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## traktorka

Pepina-hvala ti što si ovo podijelila s nama....nemam riječi,samo suze   :Crying or Very sad:  

Iz dubine duše se nadam da ćete vrlo skoro postati roditelji sa smiješkom na licu   :Heart:

----------


## rahela

pretužno.........

tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  

svi moji problemi čine mi se sada tako sitni......

----------


## flower

pepina   :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

:Crying or Very sad:  

Molit ćemo za vas.  :Heart:

----------


## marta

moja iskrena sucut   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## emily

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Pepina, jako mi je zao

----------


## maria71

Nemam riječi s kojima bih izrazila svoju tugu.

Mislit ću na vas.

----------


## Palagruža

Strašno mi je žao. Sigurna sam da se neće ponoviti (iako razimijem vaš strah).

----------


## zrinka

moja iskrena sucut

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

nemam rijeci

----------


## krumpiric

najiskrenija sućut.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Zbilja ne znam što bi rekla.

----------


## Arwen

:Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

moja iskrena sućut...
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

nemam riječi....

----------


## mikka

uzasno mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:  

iskrena sucut.

----------


## ana.m

Pepina, moje saučešće....  :Sad:  .

----------


## pale

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## samaritanka

:Heart:

----------


## srecica

Pepina   :Heart:  

tesko je naci rijeci

----------


## **mial**

Moje iskreno saučešće   :Crying or Very sad:  
i ja vam se pridružujem u molitvama da što prije postanete roditelji i da se vaša bol smanji koliko god je moguće   :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## kahna

Iskreno saučešće   :Love:  
Mislim na Vas i molit ću da uskoro, postanete sretni roditelji  :Heart:

----------


## BHany

pepina  :Heart:  

stvarno nema prikladnih riječi   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

moja sućut   :Love:

----------


## Orchid09

drz'te se
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rayna

:Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Snjeska

Suosjećam s tobom, žao mi je jako.

I ja sam nedavno izgubila sina zbog srčane greške koja nije bila spojiva sa životom  :Crying or Very sad:  

U tvom slučaju mislim da su mogli i trebali napraviti više jer je bilo očito da tvoj sin ima nekih problema. Par dana nakon poroda smjestili su ga u inkubator, to im je trebao biti signal...

drzi se draga, i ako mozes tuzi ih, tvoja bol neće biti manja ali mozda budu oprezniji sa drugom djecom

----------


## Brunda

Pepina, strašno je to što vam se dogodilo, nemam riječi   :Crying or Very sad:  
Često mislim na vas  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

pepina iskrena sucut.   :Crying or Very sad:  

divim se hrabrosti i pozitivnom razmisljanju. ovo je mislim nocna mora svake mame. drzite se ti i tm. molit cu za vas da vam se ostvare zelje.   :Love:

----------


## fegusti

strašno mi je žao zbog vašeg gubitka.
uvjerena sam da će vam želja za ponovnim roditeljstvom biti ispunjena.

----------


## Roza

iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

nemam rijeci   :Crying or Very sad:  

Pridruzujem se vasim molitvama   :Kiss:

----------


## LeaB

Tako mi je žao. 
Iskreno saučešće.

----------


## pinocchio

:Crying or Very sad:  pretužno. iskrena sućut.

----------


## Val

prevelika tragedija. strasno mi je zao.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lovorka

:Crying or Very sad:  moja sućut... i velika želja da ubrzo opet postanete roditelji.

----------


## bucka

iskrena sucut!  :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## mirna2005

:Crying or Very sad:   žao mi je....  :Sad:  ..moliti ćemo se za vas   :Heart:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

iskrena sućut   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Romana

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Straško

Moja iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mici85

zao mi je..
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mali karlo

moja sućut   :Crying or Very sad:  

tako mi je žao   :Sad:

----------


## kinder

:Heart:

----------


## lilamili

:Crying or Very sad:  znam da si neutješna kao i tvoj mm, suosjećam s vama, voljela bih kad bih imala riječi da umanjim vašu tugu, ali riječi nemam, nadam se da ćete što prije dobiti novog anđela koji će bar malo ublažiti nesreću koja vas je zadesila  :Heart:

----------


## loonalee

nemam riječi...  :Sad:  ....iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Sad:  jako mi je zao   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anchi pp

Jako mi je žao pepina!   :Crying or Very sad:  
Molim skupa s vama!

----------


## Vodenjak

Ne postoje riječi utjehe..
Moja iskrena sućut.   :Heart:

----------


## anamar

:Heart:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## klia

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  pretužno

----------


## pcelica

:Crying or Very sad:   pretužno. 

Pepina, ne znam što da ti napišem osim   :Love:

----------


## amica

Pepina,   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Molim da ustrajete u vjeri i hrabrosti koju nakon svega imate ti i TM.
 :Love: 
Vaš   :Saint:  je s vama!  :Heart:

----------


## Audrey

Iskrena sućut   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## grace

Strašno, tužna sam sa vama...

----------


## Rhea

Pretužno  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Iskrena sućut  :Heart:

----------


## andiko

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pujica

pepina   :Love:

----------


## kli_kli

Zaista pretuzno, nemam reci..  :Crying or Very sad:  
Moje iskreno saucesce   :Heart:

----------


## Lucky2

iskrena sućut zbog vašeg malog anđela
 :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

nemam riječi   :Love:  
iskrena sućut

----------


## Tashunica

iskrena sućut   :Love:

----------


## bubimira

Draga moja hrabra pepina    :Love:

----------


## Marija

Jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  

Moja iskrena sućut  :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Pepina.  :Love:  
Jako mi je žao zbog tvog anđela.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Moja sućut.

----------


## Sanja

Draga Pepina, primi moju iskrenu sućut.   :Sad:

----------


## sandy-l

Pokušavam zamisliti kako se osjećate, preteško je. Samo će druga beba ublažiti vašu bol, nemojte odustati. Mislim na vas.
A što se tiče bolnice, ja bih ih sigurno tužila. To neće vratiti vašeg sina, ali možda će noekome pomoći.
Iskrena sućut!

----------


## L&L

Iskrena sučut.

Drago mi je da si tako brzo uspjela opet ohrabriti, nadam se da će vam vaš anđelak uskoro uslišiti molitve i poslati vam drugo djete.

----------


## Felix

iskrena sucut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vishnja

Sva sam se naježila čitajući... Strašno. Nema reči utehe. Sa vama sam u mislima.   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

iskrena sucut tebi i tvom muzu
i kao sto rece Vodenjak - ne postoje rijeci utjehe
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Tikva

Jako mi je zao  :Sad:   dok sam citala, plakala sam...ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je vama. Vrlo si hrabra pepina! 
Nadam se da cete imati jos djece koja ce vam pruziti srecu a u vasim srcima ce vas sincic uvijek biti s vama!
Drzite se i hrabro naprijed!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Fidji

iskrena sucut

----------


## jurisnik

Strašno mi je žao. 
Iskreno saučešće.

----------


## Angie75

Draga Pepina... Jako puno mislim na vas... Sigurna sam da će vam Bog dati još jednog anđela   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Pepina draga, pretužno i prestrašno!
 :Love:   hrabroj tebi i TM!

Molim i mislim na vas, i samo čekam novu radosnu vijest sa    :Saint:   koji vam dolazi...

----------


## tinkie winkie

iskrena sućut   :Heart:  

pridružujem se vašim molitvama, da vas Bog blagoslovi što prije jednim zfravim, sretnm i veselim djetetom, i da vrijeme ublaži tugu i bol koju nosite u svojim srcima   :Heart:

----------


## buca

pepina, često te se sjetim...  :Love:

----------


## more34

pretužno, čitajući suze su same tekle.
Neka ti tvoja hrabrost da snage za dalje i nagradi vas jednim   :Saint:  .

----------


## Majuška

svaki dan te se sjetim jer smo skupa iščekivale naše bebice, bila si naša zimnica  :Heart:  
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pepina

Hvala vam svima na iskazanoj sućuti i potpori.Nije lako,ali idemo dalje...svaki dan se lagano mičem naprijed.Uglavnom se trudim ne razmišljati o svemu.Ne gledam još njegove slike,jer čim ih ugledam,koma mi mje do daljnjega.Do ostatka dana.Ne smijem se baš predugo ni prisjećati tenutaka s njime,jer mi je užasno.Tražim sreću u malim stvarima,kao što je lijepi proljetni dan,cvijeće,sunce,ptičice na grani,nekim sretnijim trenucima s MM...Mi smo u tome zajedno,pa se međusobno podupiremo koliko možemo.Napredujemo nekako.Eto,već neko kraće vrijeme mi se ne steže srce,kad vidim nekog drugog dečkića kako trči,smije se iz kolica i slično.Jer odmah se sjetim našeg sina i htjela-ne htjela,pomislim zašto i on nije mogao tako..Ali to je bila njegova sudbina i to je nešto s čime se ja učim živjeti.
A,što se tužbe tiče,o tome smo nakratko i mi razmišljali,ali jednostavno,kad se dogodi nešto ovakvo...pomisao da se vučemo po sudovima i nikako se ne prestajemo podsjećati na ono što se dogodilo je jako teška.A,da ne govorimo o tome da se,kao što svi znamo, stvari često kod nas završe kao u slučaju prof.Kurjaka.Doktori uglavnom štite jedni drugima leđa.Do novaca nam nije.Jer ne postoje ti novci koji ti mogu nadoknaditi jedan život.Kad si u ovakvoj situaciji,moraš izabrati da li ćeš se neprestano,svakog trenutka podsjećati na bol gubitka koji si doživio,ili ćeš usmjeriti snagu i nastojanje da se izvućeš i nastaviš živjeti.Mi smo izabrali ovaj drugi put.Nikada neće neko naše drugo dijete moći zamijeniti našeg pokojnog sina,jer on je bio mala osoba za sebe.Naša druga djeca će,ako nam ih Bog podari,biti druge osobe koje ćemo zavoljeti vjerojatno još i jače.Oni će ispuniti prazninu u našim dušama i životima koja je nastala kad nas je naš dečkić napustio.
Teško je prihvatiti činjenicu da ga više nema,ali,eto,..nekako si to objasniš,jer na neka pitanja jednostavno ne postoji odgovor.Ovo je bio njegov životni put,koji je bio kratak.A,zašto je morao biti tako kratak i zašto mu je sudbina namijenila takav životni put,ljudski mozak ne može shvatiti.

Ja nisam napisala ovdje naše ružno iskustvo samo zbog toga da si olakšam,premda moram priznati,da je lakše kad ispričaš i ovako kroz tipke što se dogodilo tvome djetetu.
Ispričala sam ovu priču i zato da eventualno neke druge žene,koje će rađati u spomenutoj bolnici,znaju da nije sve baš bajno i da itekako paze kakva su djeca kad im ih donesu-pogotovo da li su sita.Da li uvijek spavaju kad im ih donesu i slično.Neka traže da se za njihovu  djecu  napravi sve,baš sve.Bez obzira na gužvu u bolnici,bez obzira na sve.Jer,vjerujte meni,ne rade sve!A lažu da rade.Pustite vi sve te njihove riječi i uvjeravanja,kako je to zato što su djeca izmorena od poroda.Ili da ih sigurno oni nadohranjuju,pa nema veze,ako ne ide dojenje i slično.Nije tako!Idu s bočicom od usta do usta kao na traci,pa sad,tko povuče,povuče.A tko ne,-a što sad,njgov ili njezin problem.Ja sam to vidjela na svoje oči.
Znam da moraš tamo otići roditi u najboljoj volji i vjerovanju da je sve super i da će biti sve super,ali malo pažnje i gnjavljenja doktora kod nas nije na odmet.Jer,gužve su u bolnicama,lako je previdjeti nekoga,koliko god naši doktori i sestre bili sposobni.jednostavno,to je kod nas tako.
Ja sam u bolnici provela 2 tjedna i usprkos ljubaznosti većine osoblja,dogodilo se nekoliko puta da su mi zaboravili neke stvari napraviti,pa sam ih ja tražila.Ali,teško je s bebama,kad još ne znaju govoriti,pa se ne mogu potužiti,a još je teže kad je dijete malo slabije,pa bježi u spavanje,jer nema energije ni za što.A,ne može ti baš ni reči da se osjeća loše ili nešto slično...a,u toj bolnici nisu djeca s nama non stop,nego ih donose.A u ono malo vremena što je beba s tobom,primjetiš da je nešto sumnjivo i pitaš ih,ali oni su uvijek sa stavom "lako ćemo".A i da su bebe s nama non stop,kao na nekim drugim mjestima,ne znači da bi bilo drugačije.Opet moraš biti "dosadan" i još trpjeti doktorski i sestrinski ego.Mislim da nečiji ego nije previše važan kad se radi o životu jedne osobe.
Na njima nije da pretpostavljaju,nego oni moraju sve provjeriti.To je njihov posao.Zar to naša djeca nisu zaslužila?

Nemojte imati toliko tolerancije za njih,pa ne željeti biti naporne,pa da vam je neugodno,pa slijepo im vjerovati.Bolje biti neugodna žena,prava pilana i puhati i na hladno,nego li doživjeti ovo.Opet ću ja,ne znači da naš sin ne bi umro i da su oni napravili još neke pretrage,jer ovo je bila njegova sudbina.Ali,nije fer što nije za njega napravljeno sve što se moglo.
Eto,zato sam,između ostalog ovdje napisala ovu priču,kao svojevrsno upozorenje budućim majkama.Pošto je kod nas zdravstvo kakvo jest,moramo se barem mi nekako nastojati izboriti za našu djecu.Ma koliko im bili dosadni i naporni i ma koliko god njihov ego patio.

MM je zato i otišao na razgovor u tu bolnicu poslije ovog nemilog događaja,jer se nada da će barem nakratko ovo imati na njih učinak.Možda će se kroz koji dan kod neke druge bebe,koja bude slična kao i naš sin,netko sjetiti da pregleda i srce.Jer,kao što je doktorica i sama rekla,to nije ni skupa pretraga,a ne uzima ni puno vremena.

----------


## Olivija

Pepina   :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

Pepina, ne mogu ti opisati koliko vam se divim   :Love:

----------


## L&L

Pepina,
Hvala što si skupila snage i ispričala nam svoju priču, jer i ja idem u Vinogradsku uskoro roditi, te uz svu svoju bol i tugu tješiš i daješ nam riječi snage.

Ako ti mogu malo pomoći, ove godine sam 4 puta ležala u Vinogradskoj i naslušala se svakakvih priča, malo upoznala ljepotu našega zdravstva i ponašanja doktora i sestara.

Priča jedne trudnice (koja je i postala mamom jedne curice za vrijeme mog boravka) jako mi se je usjekla u pamčenje.
Ona je krajem 2006 g. u 39 tj. bila na induciranom porodu svoje mrtve curice (došlo je do ugruška u pupčanoj vrpci), a do tada je sve bilo u redu. Skupila je snage i kao što sam već rekla ove godine prije 2 tj. rodila zdravu curicu.

Nadam se još jednom da će i tebi Bog podariti što prije novu radost.

----------


## ivana b

Pepina   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
uz tebe smo draga

 :Heart:

----------


## Erin

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  pretužno
Iskrena sućut!  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Pepina strašno mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:  
Držite se   :Heart:

----------


## pirica

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

Iskrena sućut.

----------


## ina33

Iskrena sućut.

----------


## vidra

pepina, nadam se da ću što prije opet ugledati tvog tweetyja   :Heart:

----------


## disciplina

Pepina moja iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nika

Pepina, moja iskrena sucut.  :Crying or Very sad:  

 :Love:

----------


## Annie

Pepina, moja iskrena sućut. Nema tih riječi...

----------


## Muca

pepina, užasno mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:  

ti si jedna hrabra žena.

----------


## marka99

pepina, užas  :Crying or Very sad:  .i ja sam nedavno rodila u Vinogradskoj, no radili su UZV srca, navodno po defaultu to rade, sada se meni postavlja pitanje zašto su ga radili ako nije bilo indikacija za to, a ako ih je bilo zašto ja za njih nisam znala. otkriven mu je bezopasan šum na srcu kojeg sam i ja imala kao mala.ne mogu vjerovati da se takve stvari događaju i iskreno ti se divim, tebi i tvojoj snazi...takvi kao ti zaslužuju biti roditelji i znam da će ti se to uskoro i ostvariti, a tvoj sin je otišao među anđele ne brini, bebe uvijek završe tamo....plačem....

----------


## pipi1

Kako je to  tužno 

iskreno mi je žao  :Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mama.st

O bože... kako je meni teško, pa ne mogu ni zamisliti toliku bol.   :Love:  
Od srca vam želim da uskoro dobijete zdravu bebicu, a da vam dani sjećanja na malog   :Saint:  budu lakši.

----------


## saška

Pepina, iskrena sućut   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## znatizeljna

Pepina cry: užasno mi je žao
 :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Pepina, pretužno i prestašno.   :Crying or Very sad:   Iskrena sućut tebi i tvojem suprugu.   :Heart:

----------


## Ana :-)

Draga moja stalno mislim na vas od kada sam saznala za to  :Sad:  

Jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jadranka605

Strašno mi je žao zbog vašeg gubitka...
Nek vam maleno srce ubrzo ublaži neizmjernu tugu   :Love:

----------


## Pepina

> otkriven mu je bezopasan šum na srcu kojeg sam i ja imala kao mala.


E,zato su mu radili uzv srca.Jer su čuli šum kad su mu poslušali srce.Tako da oni rade uzv,ako čuju nešto na srcu ili ako bebicama poplave usne ili prsti i slično.Ali,ako toga nema,onda ništa.Problem mog sina je bio u tome što nije imao vanjskih znakova srčane mane,a ni šuma na srcu.To zna tako biti..A,oni onda ne rade po defaultu uzv.Tako je MM rečeno u bolnici.Kao-to se jednostavno ne radi,ako nema indikacija.A,opet ću ja,niti je skupo,a niti traje dugo.
To što je imao malo manje energije u startu nisu prepisali srčanoj mani već nižoj porođajnoj težini.A,čak ja kao laik sam pročitala kasnije na netu da to mogu biti i znaci srčane mane.Ma,milina...
Bilo kako bilo,ako ti je suđeno-živiš,a ako nije-onda ništa.

----------


## Trina

Pepina,moje saučešće!
Ne znam što bih ti napisala jer ništa ne može umanjiti tvoju bol i tugu.I ja te se često sjetim otkad sam pročitala što se dogodilo.Tebi i tvom mužu želim svu snagu i sreću ovoga svijeta   :Love:

----------


## anitalu

Pepina strašno mi je žao   :Love:

----------


## Ria

Neizmjerno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Stijena

Draga Pepina, smrzla sam se čitajući tvoju priču, ne toliko zbog toga što svaka majka jedino tako može reagirati na patnju druge majke, već i iz razloga što je priča mog pišulinca i mene identična tvojoj do onog dijela kad ti ga nisu donijeli na podoj.
Naime, zadnjih mjesec dana trudnoće utvrđen mi je povišeni tlak, preživjeli smo - dijeta, "malo" živciranja i kile više nisu toliko skakale, a navodno su one bile krive (+16). Radi toga, navodno, posteljica nije bila dovoljno prokrvljena, pa je patrik pri rođenju (u vinogradskoj) imao samo 2.600 g/48 cm isto uz apgar 10/10. Pri izlasku iz bolnice, što zbog veeeeeeeeelikih problema s dojenjem (ja sam npr. bila užasno ljuta što su ga nadohranjivali bočicom, jer to smatram najvećim krivcem za neuspješno djenje), što zato jer je to normalno, izašao je sa samo 2.450 g s "dijagnozom" neonatus temporarius hypotrophicus što se kasnije pokazalo kao nimalo važno - pedijatrici i svima ostalima koji su je vidjeli, jer je jako brzo i predobro napredovao. S 2 mjeseca imao je preko 5 kg što će reći da je već udvostručio porođajnu težinu.
Ne moram niti reći da kad smo došli kući, a on nikako da prihvati bradavicu, bila sam luda kako ga nahraniti, a težina iz dana u dan pada. Izdajala sam se 2 mjeseca kada je nažalost mlijeka, uslijed sve manje izdajanja, nestalo, pa smo morali preći na adaptirano.
No, pišem ovo zbog toga što su naše dvije priče gotovo identično počele, ali ova, naša je završila puno sretnije. Naime, ne znam koliko ti ovo u ovom trenutku uopće može biti utjeha, ali vjerujem da je "greška" bila stvarno iznad svih ovih objektivnih događanja i da je moralo biti još nešto. Kako je osoblje bolnice tada postupilo, ne znam, ali donekle mogu tvrditi da za to što se dogodilo vrlo vjerojatno nije bio kriv niti tvoj tlak, niti mala porođajna težina, niti njegova hipotrofičnost, niti problemi s dojenjem, nego je očito moralo biti nešto više od toga na što se možda moglo utjecati jedino tim "nesretnim" ekg-om koji se eto "ne radi".

Sve u svemu  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepina

*Stijena*,moj je sin imao istu dijagnozu,kao i tvoj.I znam da nije zbog toga umro.Što se tiče toga,on se fino oporavljao.Kad je izišao iz bolnice imao je skoro pola kila više,a kod nas je u nekoliko dana dobivao još i fino napredovao.Što se dojenja tiče,poslije nas je krenulo.ne baš za svaki obrok,ali išlo je.I ti i ja smo imale s time problema ne samo zato što ih dohrnjuju,već zato što bebe s tom dijgnozom jednostavno nemaju energije kao ostale bebe i nemaju snage vući pri dojenju kao ostali.Već,ako i uspiju,malo vuku,pa se umore.Ali,s vremenom,kad se oporave,ako se ne izgubi mlijeko,onda krene.
tako da znam da nas je naš sin napustio iz drugih razloga.Kasnije su mu pronašli i tu srčanu manu...uglavnom,po kardiologu je to sids.
Mene nervira i to što su doktori dobili savršen alibi sa sids-om za neke moguće propuste.Kad god neka beba naglo napusti ovaj svijet,okrive sids.Jer,nema šanse da su oni nešto pogriješili.
I,da,za naše sljedeće dijete su sad svi spremni napraviti sve.Sve će pregledavati još i u trudnoći i kasnije,čim se rodi.To je super i daj bože da sve bude ok.Ali naše prvo dijete nam nitko neće vratiti.  :No:

----------


## hrčkić

Pepina, užasno mi je zbog tvog i TM gubitka   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ewa

U šoku sam   :Crying or Very sad:   i divi mse tvojoj snazi da napišeš sve to   :Heart:  

Iskrena sućut   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rokobj

iskrena sućut tebi i suprugu

----------


## s_i_r

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## HNB

iskrena sucut   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## Larita

:Crying or Very sad: 
iskrena sućut

----------


## sandraf

pepina, iskrena sucut, vjerujem da je trebalo puno hrabrosti za napisati ovu pricu...  :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

:Crying or Very sad:   moja iskrena sućut.

----------


## Jeluška

Iskrena sućut.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## marči

najiskrenija sućut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Anvi

Moja sućut   :Heart:

----------


## Tami25

vjerujem da nema ništa teže u životu nego kad majka (i otac) izgubi dijete.
draga, stvarno mi je žao. 
 :Crying or Very sad:  držite se   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Pepina,mislim o tebi još od onog dana kada sam saznala pretužnu vijest.  :Love:   :Love:  

Hvala ti što si smogla hrabrosti i podijelila svoju priču s nama,dijelom da tebi bude lakše,koliko je to uopće moguće,a bome i da nas podučiš    svojim iskustvom na što paziti i na što obratiti pažnju kada ne ide sve onako kao što bi trebalo.opasni su ti odgovori "izmoren od poroda" ,ja čak razmišljam s obzirom na nižu tjelesnu masu da su ti mogli napraviti i carski radije nego indukciju,pa bi poštedjeli dijete koje je neko vrijeme slabije dobivalo ono što mu treba zbog smanjene funkcije posteljice da dodatno gubi energiju. :/ 

Ovo je meni prvo palo na pamet.
Naravno,već za dijete koje završi na infuziji i u inkubatoru i dugo bude u bolnici ,činjenica da mu NIJE napravljen UZV srca je nevjerojatna i katastrofalna.

I dalje:ako je kasnije ustanovljena srčana mana,što je sa prenatalnom skrbi?Postavila bih ti jedno pitanje,a ti draga,ako ti nije prebolno,odgovori.Jesi li radila možda u trudnoći famozni 3D,anomaly scan -koji bi trebali otkriti nešto slično?Pitam se kolika je potreba da se izlažemo tolikim testovima i dajemo puste novce privatnicima ako ne vide ipak tako nešto,i ako smo kasnije prepušteni na milost i nemilost bolnicama gdje valjda o nečijoj trenutnoj inspiraciji ovisi hoće li djetetu pogledati srce ...čisto da eliminiraju mogućnost takve bolesti.

Još jednom oprosti ako čeprkam po onome što je tebi najbolnije,strašno me potresla vijest onoga dana kada si je objavila još na onom drugom,sličnom topicu,no stvarno bih voljela da sve mi na ovom primjeru nešto naučimo,na što paziti,što sugerirati...Bože dragi ispada da moramo doktore same učiti njihovom poslu  :Sad:  

Još bih samo dodala da je tvoj tužni primjer i te kakav pokazatelj  nedostatka izostanka rooming-ina jer ako je dijete non stop s nama onda bi mi prve primjetile da NE jede dva dana,a ne bismo se tješile mišlju da su ga oni tamo nahranila pa zato spava.

Želim ti draga da ti svakim novim danom bude mrvu lakše,i da jednog dana tvoj anđeo na nebu dobije bracu ili seku na zemlji.  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Forka

Ajme, Pepina.....

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## Pepina

*Ronin*,eto,ja svratim svaki dan na kratko ovdje da vidim što ima novoga na ovoj temi koju sam otvorila.A svratim najviše baš zbog toga da odgovorim ovako kad me netko nešto još pita,jer sam ovu temu otvorila prvenstveno da bih eventualno pomogla drugima i upozorila ih na neke stvari.
Pa da ti odgovorim.Ja sam cijelu trudnoću vodila kod našeg uglednoga ginekologa koji u sobi ima baš 3D UZV,pa mi je svaki put napravio 3D.To me nije ništa dodatno koštalo,već je bilo dio uobičajenog pregleda.Bili smo i na razgovoru s njim i pronašli smo i mi i on sve snimke koje je on radio vezano uz srce našeg malog anđela.I bio je on sve mjerio i gledao,ali usprkos tome što je on osoba s dosta znanja on nije ništa vidio.Doktor je rekao da on sa svoje strane preuzima punu odgovornost za svoj dio.Ali je i naglasio da je to eto,tako,da su ginekolozi preuzeli djelomićno ulogu kardiologa u trudnoći,ali da to nije njihova uska struka i da oni mogu vidjeti neke stvari koje i gledaju(razvitak svih srčanih komora i slično),ali ne mogu vidjeti neke stvari koje mogu kardiolozi.
Naše sljedeće dijete će uz ginekologa od 11. tjedna kontrolirati i kardiolozi na Rebru,pošto to ulazi u standardnu proceduru kod ovakvih slučajeva.
Naknadno sam od kardiologa saznala da kardiolozi imaju drugačiju sondu na uzv,pa s njom mogu puno bolje pregledati srce djeteta već u trudnoći.A,naravno to je i njihova struka.
Dakle,kod nas se sve svodi na to-kad ti se dogodi tragedija,nakon toga nema što ne gledaju.Ali,prije toga ne postoji nikakva takva procedura koja bi omogućila da se svako dijete pregleda kako valja.
Opet ću ja-ako ti je suđeno da živiš-onda živiš,a ako ne onda ništa.
Ja sam stvarno napravila sve što se god moglo u trudnoći,a i nakon nje,pazila na sve,hodala na trepavicama,što se kaže,samo da ne bi bilo nikakvih rizika za dijete.Pazila na kilažu,pazila što jedem,što udišem,pazila da pijem vitamine i folnu,da ne radim ovakve ili onakve pokrete i što ja znam što sve.Išla sam super ginekologu,davala novce za to,radila test kombiniranog probira,mjerili su nuhalni nabor,...ma sve.I dok je naš sin ležao u bolnici,trčala k njemu,izdajala se,trudila da sve pojede,napravila optimalne uvjete za njega doma,da mu ne bude pretoplo ni prehladno,pazila da spava na boku ili leđima radi rizika od sidsa i sve živo.I ništa nije pomoglo.
Jer,izgleda da kad ti je vrijeme da odeš-onda odeš.Ali,na nama je da uvijek napravimo sve za našu djecu,bez obzira na sve.
Pa,zbog toga sam sve ovdje i napisala da bi sve savjesne mame znale na što još treba kod nas paziti,jer nam je organizacija zdravstva takva kakva jest.A to za rooming in što si rekla,definitivno se slažem s tobom,nakon mog iskustva.
Uvijek je bolje kad je dijete s tobom,jer nitko neće paziti na dijete onako dobro kako paze njegovi ili njeni roditelji.

----------


## ronin

Draga moja hvala ti na odgovoru  :Kiss:   :Love:  

Drži mi se,neću ti ni napisati da budeš hrabra jer to svakako jesi,samo  ti šaljem tisuću poljubaca i mislim na tebe.  :Heart:

----------


## RING

ronin, poučena svojim iskustvom definitivno bih u budućoj trudnoći otišla na 3D. Neke se stvari ipak daju viditi puno ranije i utjecati na reakciju lječnika po rođenju djeteta. Ali mislim da je statistika ipak na tvojoj strani, puno je više nasreću, urednih trudnoća.
Pepina   :Love:

----------


## davorka

Pepina   :Love:  . Držite se i ti i tvoj muž.

----------


## NINA80

žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  
sretno!

----------


## zvjerka

Pepina baš mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Divim se tvojim postovima koji su pisani sa puno ljubavi, hrabrosti...
Jer ovakvu tagediju treba prihvatiti, preživjeti, a kamoli pisati o tome. 
Hvala, jer ovakve priče pomoći će budćim mama.

----------


## papak

> Premišljala sam se da li da napišem išta ovdje o svom iskustvu u KB Sestre Milosrdnice ili ne,ali sam se napokon odlučila na to.
> Nakon u potpunosti uredne trudnoće,sredinom prvog mjeseca ove godine,završila sam u spomenutoj bolnici,pošto mi je dva tjedna prije termina dijagnosticirana preeklampsija.Uspjeli su mi kontrolirati tlak s tabletama i čekali punih 39. tjedana da odluče kad će mi inducirati porod.Napokon je došao i taj dan,na 39+2 tjedna moje trudnoće,induciranim porodom,uz pet sati dripa i epiduralnu,rođen je naš sin.To je meni i mužu bio najsretniji trenutak u životu.Težio je samo 2650 g,pošto je posteljica slabije funkcionirala zadnja dva tjedna moje trudnoće.Ali ocjenu appgar je imao 10/10,i svi ostali rutinski pregledi su se pokazali kao dobri.Bila sam presretna.Nisam mogla prestati gledati naše malo sunce,svaki put kad su mi ga donosili.
> Imali smo problema s dojenjem,koji su meni objašnjeni od strane sestara na odjelu kao problem koji se javlja radi premorenosti našeg sina nakon  poroda.Ali,bit će sve ok.Naravno,rekli su i da nema problema,jer ga oni nadohranjuju kad nije sa mnom.Počelo se događati,kad mi ga donesu,da većinu vremena spava i nisam ga ni mogla nikako probuditi.Moj maleni je pao na težini,u roku tih prvih dva-tri dana na 2450 g.Ja sam bila jako zabrinuta,ali jednostavno mi nitko nije htio pomoći.Bio je i vikend,kao za inat,pa nije bilo uobičajene pedijatrice,a ove dežurne se nisu spuštale među nas obićne smrtnike sa odjela neonatologije na 4. katu.
> Bila je nedjelja i nakon prvog donošenja u 6 ujutro,trebali su nam bebe donijeti oko 10,čini mi se.Meni sina jednostavno nisu ni donijeli,a ostalima u sobi jesu.Ja sam onda kao suluda,van sebe trčala po hodniku bolnice i tražila bilo koga da pitam gdje je moj sin.Zaboravila sam reči i da su mi radili i epiziotomiju,pa mi je,naravno bilo poprilično teško hodati okolo u to vrijeme.
> Napokon sam našla jednu sestru koja mi je zamuckujući rekla da je moj sin na infuziji,ali da ga mogu vidjeti.Na moje izbezumljeno inzistiranje pozvala je dežurnu pedijatricu,koja je došla iznervirana zbog činjenice što uopće mora dolaziti.Kad sam joj spomenula da mi nitko ništa ne govori,bezobraznbo mi je rekla da što se tu meni uopće ima objašnjavati i slično.Kasnije je malčice promijenila ton i rekla da će ga oni rehabilitirati jer je on hipotrofično dijete itd.PAo je ispod 2400 g,a bio je i pothlađen s temperaturom od malo više od 35 stupnjeva.Kasnije tog dana su ga primili na četvrti kat na odjel neonatologije i stavili u inkubator,ne bi li se oporavio neko vrijeme.Kad sam ih kasnije pitala jesu li ga uopće hranili na obićnom odjelu,odgovorili su mi iskreno da,ako je plakako,dobio je.A,pošto je moj maleni više spavao nego li plakao,nije dobio puno :shock:  ..kao,eto,što se može,gužva je u bolnici,takve se stavri dogode.Ponekad se previdi neka beba kao što je naša,kojoj treba malo više pažnje i slično.Što se tu može..
> I,naglasili su da su oni pregledali sve ostalo,i on je u potpunosti zdrav;samo je malo hipotrofičan.Pa,oporavit će se kod njih i onda će ići doma.Tako,kroz nekih 14 dana,neka računam.Mene su uputili da radim na izdajnjau i neka im donosim to mlijeko,koje će mu oni onda i davati.Dok je bio u inkubatoru mogli smo ga vidjeti jednom dnevno i to je trajalo nekih 4-5 dana,a nakon toga je bio u krevetiću kod njih i dolazila sam ga dva puta dnevno hraniti na pola sata.Ja sam u međuvremenu otišla iz bolnice,pošto je bilo besmisleno da ostanem dalje,a živim relativno blizu.Sina ionako nisam mogla vidjeti između,nego li samo u tim vremenima koja su mi naznačili.Uglavnom,naš mali dečkić se fino oporavljao i napredovao.Doktorice s tog odjela su rekle više puta kako su mu apsolutno sve pregledali i da je zdrav k`o dren.
> Došao je napokon dan odlaska doma.Bili smo presretni MM i ja.A i naše malo sunce je djelovalo sretno.Bili smo napokon zajedno i počeli smo se uhodavati i uživati s našim malenim.Patronažna sestra je bila dva puta u posjeti.Dobivao je na kilaži,napredovao.Morala sam ga malo češće hraniti,jer su me tako uputili na neonatološkon odjelu u KB Sestre milosrdnice.To je uobičajeno kod malo tromije,"kilave" djece,kako su ga nazvali tamo.
> Naš je maleni bio sretan;napredovao je tih dana,izgledao kao zdrava sretna bebica,reagirao već na sve zvukove,htio vidjeti sve...sunce malo.
> I,došla je ta večer....najgora u mom životu koju nikad neću zaboraviti,dok sam živa.Probudili smo našeg sina za hranjenje,ali on nije baš bio raspoložen za hranu,već je počeo neutješno plakati.JA sam ga pokušavala umiriti na sve načine.To je trajalo svega nekoliko minuta.I onda je prestao distai.Na mojim rukama,odjednom,iz čista mira.   .Ja sam bila van sebe,a MM ga je pokušavao reanimirati.Došla je hitna,relativno brzo.Oni su ga pokušavali reanimirati još dugo,sigurno sat i pol do dva.Ali,nije bilo pomoći.Naš sin je izdahnuo i trenutno umro.
> ...




 :Crying or Very sad:  ajme...ne mogu doći sebi! žao mi je i suosjećam s tobom, a u isto vrijeme sam sretna zbog Vas dvoje što imate snage ići dalje...Vas dvoje ste sada najbitniji! nitko drugi nije bitan...a maleni anđeo neka čuva svojega bracu ili seku kojeg vam od sveg srca želim! ne gubite nadu...

zanima me da li postoji neka veza između preeklampsije i srčane mane kod djeteta?
vrlo sličnu priču imam i kod prijatelja čija je žena imala do kraja urednu trudnoću, zadnji mjesec zbog preeklamsije je umro dječaćić u njoj, porađali je tako izmoždenu, biopsijom utvrđena mala težina zbog posteljice koja je pred kraj "umrla" i srčana mana zbog koje oni pretpostavljaju da bi beba kasnije sigurno umrla...i opet se radi o muškoj bebi...jesu li osjetljiviji? sam Bog zna?
tvoj slučaj nijerijetkost još uvijek, nažalost! da li kriviti samo Vinogradsku? možda bolje cijeli sustav! neke od nas su rodile u toj bolnici i sve je prošlo ok, nekima ne...previše je raznih iskustava, al ne ponovile se takve ružne stvari!
molit ću za tebe i muža da Vam da snage i da dobijete još puuuno zdrave dječice! 
pusa!

----------


## ivanka.vp

JAKO ME OVO RASTUŽILO.
 JOŠ JEDNOM BEBE TREBAJU STALNO BITI UZ MAMU JER NIKOM DRUGOM NIJE DOVOLJNO STALO.
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mozarela

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

sve hoću nešto da kažem al ne ide ... samo   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Pepina

*papak*,nema veze preeklampsija sa srčanom manom.Tako nam je rečeno i od strane ginekologa i od strane kardiologa.
S preeklampsijom ima veze smanjena porođajna težina.To je zbog toga što je preeklampsija poremećaj u trudnoći kojega odlikuje visoki krvni tlak,koji nastaje zbog lošijeg rada posteljice,tj,slabijeg protoka krvi kroz posteljicu.
Srčana mana je slučajnost i u našem slučaju i u slučaju tvoje prijateljice.

Hvala vam još jednom na vašoj potpori.Nadam se da će netko uspijeti izvući neku pouku i korist iz naše priče.

----------


## mama_28

Iskrena sućut!   :Heart:  

Budite hrabri i dalje.

----------


## Smajlić

Vaš maleni Anđeo će vas uvijek čuvati i biti uz vas i iz vašu buduću dječicu  :Heart:  
MOja iskrena sućut, nemam drugih riječi

----------


## koksy

Moja najiskrenija sucut.
Iako znam da nikad neces zaboraviti, zelim ti da sto prije prestane tako jako boljeti!   :Love:

----------


## malena beba

ne mogu ni zamislit vasu tugu i bol...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## (maša)

pretužno    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

mlimo za malog   :Saint:

----------


## Sanjica

Već  me dugo nije nešta ovako jako pogodilo i rastužilo...  :Crying or Very sad:  

Imaš pravo - neke stvari nikad nećemo moći u potpunosti shvatiti, ali lakše je ako vjerujemo da sve što nam se dešava ima neke razloge, ma koliko nam se čine nelogični.

Drago mi je da imate hrabrosti ići dalje, čvrsto vjerujem da će Bog imati milosti i da će vam podariti toliko željeno roditeljstvo.

 :Love:

----------


## Sandrij2

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Proud mummy

Ne mogu ti opisati kako mi je zao sto si to prosla i koliko sam plakala kad sam procitala tvoju pricu.  :Crying or Very sad:  
ja namjeravam roditi u Vinogradskoj i beskrajno sam ti zahvalna na ovome, jer sada znam kako da postupim ako mi bilo sto ne bude jasno ili mi bude sumnjivo...
Hvala ti i drzi mi se.. Mislim na tebe   :Love:

----------


## andjelak

Draga pepina iskreno mi je žao i razumijem kroz što prolaziš i znam kako boli i još više ljuti kada znaš da se boriš s vjetrenjačama.
No dobro je da druge mame/trudnice takvo nešto čuju,možda se ipak nešto promijeni u rodilištima.




> Do novaca nam nije.Jer ne postoje ti novci koji ti mogu nadoknaditi jedan život.Kad si u ovakvoj situaciji,moraš izabrati da li ćeš se neprestano,svakog trenutka podsjećati na bol gubitka koji si doživio,ili ćeš usmjeriti snagu i nastojanje da se izvućeš i nastaviš živjeti.Mi smo izabrali ovaj drugi put.Nikada neće neko naše drugo dijete moći zamijeniti našeg pokojnog sina,jer on je bio mala osoba za sebe.Naša druga djeca će,ako nam ih Bog podari,biti druge osobe koje ćemo zavoljeti vjerojatno još i jače.Oni će ispuniti prazninu u našim dušama i životima koja je nastala kad nas je naš dečkić napustio. 
> Teško je prihvatiti činjenicu da ga više nema,ali,eto,..nekako si to objasniš,jer na neka pitanja jednostavno ne postoji odgovor.Ovo je bio njegov životni put,koji je bio kratak.A,zašto je morao biti tako kratak i zašto mu je sudbina namijenila takav životni put,ljudski mozak ne može shvatiti.


Teško je ali vrijeme će učiniti svoje.Drži te se :hug

----------


## Njojza

iskreno mi je zao zbog ovog ogromnog gubitka
nemam rijeci utjehe, i molim dragog Boga da vam ublazi patnju   :Heart:

----------


## llella

draga pepina, ne mogu niti zamisliti tvoju bol.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
moja iskrena sućut. i tebi i tm.
 :Heart:

----------


## Martee

Jako mi je žao

----------


## Ana28

:Crying or Very sad:  Jako sam tužna sada i iskreno suosjećam s  vama. Nadam se da će vam biti poslan novi anđelek koji će ostati uz vas, čuvat će ga braco.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pepina

Hvala vam svima na podršci i toplim željama...nadam se da će nekome koristiti ova naša priča

----------


## enna

:Love:

----------


## Hermione

:Heart:

----------


## enela

Jako mi je žao
 :Heart:

----------


## Kosjenka

Iskrena sućut

----------


## lunahor

jako mi je zao   :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kate76

Jako, jako mi je žao. Moja iskrena sućut.

----------


## Indi

Draga moja hrabra i jaka Pepina, iskrena sućut, žao mi je radi svega što ste prošli   :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## passek

Strasno. Iskrena sucut!

----------


## ivana p

iskrena sucut  :Heart:

----------


## Inda_os

Žao mi je, iskrena sućut!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bubica27

Hvala ti što si podjelila priču s nama, Bog neka ti da snage za dalje i pošalje vam malog anđela   :Love:

----------


## Girica

Draga Pepina,   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  to je tako strašno.. Neka vam Bog da snage i utjehe. Od sveg srca vam želim da uskoro postanete roditelji i da vas sve zajedno dragi Bog čuva, kao i vaš anđelak na nebu. 
Uz tebe sam.  :Love:

----------


## Pepina

Hvala vam svima na rječima potpore.Ne dolazim ovdje često,jer nastojim ne razmišljati o svemu,koliko je god moguće.Jer moram nastaviti s životom. :Sad:  
Nadam se još jednom da će netko,uz suosjećanje s tragedijom i izvući neku pouku o našim rodilištima.

----------


## navi

Draga Pepina,
jako mi je žao zbog svega što ste morali doživjeti, prestrašno. Nadam se da ćete ipak skupiti snage i krenuti po drugu bebu da se bol u srcu bar malo ublaži.
U mojim si mislima   :Heart:

----------


## ANA I RIKI

:Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je zao...placem i pisem..mi smo nasu bebu izgubili u 39 tj trudnoce u petrovoj...a nas leon koji je isto rodjen u vinogratsko skoro je umro.moja dijagnoza VUR,to je anomalija mokracnih puteva,moguca nasljedna bolest.leon pusten doma kao zdrava beba,s 2 mj temperatura 39,brzo u bolnicu a ono dijagnoze cijelo cudo a izazvano VUR-om,intenzvna,borba za zivot,meningitis,urinosepsa,10% da prezivi.razni pregledi,zracenja...danas leon ima skoro godinu,jos uvijek je po bolnicama,razni pregledi,svako curenje nosa-bolnica...a moglo se je izbjeci da je napravljen UVZ posto su bili upuceni...znam kako ti je i znam da je tesko,al budi jaka i imaj snage zivot je pred tobom i imat ces jos djece,neces zaboraviti nikada ali zivot ce ti biti ispunjeniji kad ces imat zasto zivjet....pozdrav od nas i drzi se  :Love:

----------


## ninanuna

U mislima ste mene i moje obitelji. Budite jaki i hrabri. Svako dobro.

----------


## jadro

:Heart:

----------


## Filipimama

Draga, strašno je to što ste izgubili svoje dijete , nema riječi koja vas može utiješiti...                                                                 
Molimo Boga da se tako nešto ne dogodi nikada i nikome...  :Heart:

----------


## ivana2008

Zao mi je, placem skupa s vama. Nakon sto sam procitala post, a potaknuta njime poslala sam M da provjeri nase dijete jer je nesto predugo miran (inace jako lose spava). 
Drago mi je da je ovaj post ponovo podignut jer nas koji smo pomalo sebicni u svojim svakodnevnim problemima moze podsjetiti koliko smo zapravo sretni.

----------


## linolina

:Crying or Very sad:   čuvajte se

----------


## Willow

cure, budite hrabre, imate   :Saint:  koji moli za vas   :Heart:

----------


## Matanica

Pepina   :Heart:  nemam riječi..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lasica

sramota.da ja još pljunem na vinogradsku usput :Shock: sim što je sve kod njih loše za mene osobno,posebno mi se zamjerila neonatologija.naime,moj klinac je prijevremeno rođen i kao imao je apgar 10-10,no naravno u svim drugim bolnicama se obavezno unatoč apgaru radi UZV mozga nedonošene djece.tamo se uopće ne radi svima-to si ili krivo napisala ili su ti krivo rekli.no,uglavnom,kako sam poučena svojim lošim iskustvom tamo otišla odmah po izlasku iz bolnice kod sabola,dijagnosticirali su mu krvarenje u mozgu 2-3 stupanj sa proširenjem moždanih komora.drugo,nisu mu radili uzv bubrega a ja sam imala manjak plodne vode u trudnoće neutvrđenog uzroka.otišla sam sama na navedeni pregled jer sam čitala da deformacije bubrega i crijeva mogu biti uzrok tom stanju i gle! dijete nije imalo razvijen jedan bubreg i kasnije se utvrdio i blagi refluks.dalje mi se više ne da pisati,ali bilo je toga još.moj savjet je svima koje rode u vinogradskoj da naprave temeljiti pregled djeteta nakon izlaska iz rodilišta.ispričavam se što sam ti uzurpirala temu za svoje iskustvo,no mislim da je bitno upozoriti mame šta mogu očekivati tamo.moja iskrena sućut za bebeka i vas dvoje.znam da utjehe nema,ali nadam se da će nova beba zaliječiti ranjeno srce.  :Love:

----------


## lasica

sramota.da ja još pljunem na vinogradsku usput :Shock: sim što je sve kod njih loše za mene osobno,posebno mi se zamjerila neonatologija.naime,moj klinac je prijevremeno rođen i kao imao je apgar 10-10,no naravno u svim drugim bolnicama se obavezno unatoč apgaru radi UZV mozga nedonošene djece.tamo se uopće ne radi svima-to si ili krivo napisala ili su ti krivo rekli.no,uglavnom,kako sam poučena svojim lošim iskustvom tamo otišla odmah po izlasku iz bolnice kod sabola,dijagnosticirali su mu krvarenje u mozgu 2-3 stupanj sa proširenjem moždanih komora.drugo,nisu mu radili uzv bubrega a ja sam imala manjak plodne vode u trudnoće neutvrđenog uzroka.otišla sam sama na navedeni pregled jer sam čitala da deformacije bubrega i crijeva mogu biti uzrok tom stanju i gle! dijete nije imalo razvijen jedan bubreg i kasnije se utvrdio i blagi refluks.dalje mi se više ne da pisati,ali bilo je toga još.moj savjet je svima koje rode u vinogradskoj da naprave temeljiti pregled djeteta nakon izlaska iz rodilišta.ispričavam se što sam ti uzurpirala temu za svoje iskustvo,no mislim da je bitno upozoriti mame šta mogu očekivati tamo.moja iskrena sućut za bebeka i vas dvoje.znam da utjehe nema,ali nadam se da će nova beba zaliječiti ranjeno srce.  :Love:

----------


## Dany80

Najiskrenije saucesce.
Neka vam Bog podari drugo dijete i da sve bude u najboljem redu

----------


## Dany80

Moj sin je rodjen u 37 nedjelji, imao je samo 2.330 kg, APGAR 9/9, hipotonican, srednje vitalan, kako su rekli, uradjen UZV glave( u redu) i UZV srca posto su culi sum, ustanovljena srcana mana VSD (nepotpuno zatvaranje pregrade izmedju komora), u inkubatoru proveo 12 dana i pustili su nas kuci, svo vrijeme njegovog boravka u bolnici i ja sam bila tamo, mogla ga vidjeti svakih 3 sata, u vrijeme kad se druga djeca donose na dojenje. Rekli su mi da je VSD najcesca srcana greska na rodjenju, da je cesca u muske djece, da se manji otvori obicno zatvore spontano do prve godine, srednji i veci se ili zatvore kasnije ili se radi operacija ali su prognoze uglavnom dobre, samo treba pratiti da dijete ne poplavi.
Po otpustu dobili datum sledeceg pregleda kod djecijeg kardiologa za 18 dana, na njegovih punih mjesec dana starosti, tada je ustanovljeno da se otvor u potpunosti zatvorio, priroda je ucinila svoje. Otisli na jos jedan kontrolni pregled sa njegovih 7 mjeseci i tada nam je receno da nisu potrebne dalje kontrole i da je sve u redu.
Mislim da si u pravu sto se tice UZV srca, trebali bi ga uvesti u rutinsku kontrolu novorodjene djece, jer sam pregled traje nekoliko minuta, ali je pitanje kadra problematicno, u Podgorici gdje sam se ja porodila imaju samo 2 djecja kardiologa.

----------


## Dany80

Moj sin je rodjen u 37 nedjelji, imao je samo 2.330 kg, APGAR 9/9, hipotonican, srednje vitalan, kako su rekli, uradjen UZV glave( u redu) i UZV srca posto su culi sum, ustanovljena srcana mana VSD (nepotpuno zatvaranje pregrade izmedju komora), u inkubatoru proveo 12 dana i pustili su nas kuci, svo vrijeme njegovog boravka u bolnici i ja sam bila tamo, mogla ga vidjeti svakih 3 sata, u vrijeme kad se druga djeca donose na dojenje. Rekli su mi da je VSD najcesca srcana greska na rodjenju, da je cesca u muske djece, da se manji otvori obicno zatvore spontano do prve godine, srednji i veci se ili zatvore kasnije ili se radi operacija ali su prognoze uglavnom dobre, samo treba pratiti da dijete ne poplavi.
Po otpustu dobili datum sledeceg pregleda kod djecijeg kardiologa za 18 dana, na njegovih punih mjesec dana starosti, tada je ustanovljeno da se otvor u potpunosti zatvorio, priroda je ucinila svoje. Otisli na jos jedan kontrolni pregled sa njegovih 7 mjeseci i tada nam je receno da nisu potrebne dalje kontrole i da je sve u redu.
Mislim da si u pravu sto se tice UZV srca, trebali bi ga uvesti u rutinsku kontrolu novorodjene djece, jer sam pregled traje nekoliko minuta, ali je pitanje kadra problematicno, u Podgorici gdje sam se ja porodila imaju samo 2 djecja kardiologa.

----------


## Adi

> Najiskrenije saucesce.
> Neka vam Bog podari drugo dijete i da sve bude u najboljem redu


potpisujem

----------


## MIJA 32

:Love:

----------


## spunky125

:Love:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Rene2

Ja mislim da bi nam se Pepina uskoro mogla javiti  :Wink:

----------


## Angie75

> Ja mislim da bi nam se Pepina uskoro mogla javiti


Ajme kako bih se veselila  :D

----------


## bubimira

Oooo...pa to bi bilo prekrasno!!!  :D

----------


## Olivija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mamaShe

O, bilo bi divno da ova tužna priča ima sretan nastavak.

Pepina, dao vam Bog novog bebača, a ovaj mali   :Saint:   uvijek je uz vas, i nadam se da ćete ga jednog dana, u vječnosti, upoznati. 
Bog je veći od smrti, loših neonatologa i krivog sustava.

 :Love:

----------


## Pepina

Hvala vam svima na potpori i suosjećanju.Drago mi je što ste neke od vas ovdje podijelile i svoja iskustva,vezana uz tu bolnicu,neonatologiju i ostale naše zdravstvene ustanove.Ja sam ovu priču i napisala prvenstveno zbog toga da buduće mame pročitaju što se zna dogoditi u našim bolnicama(konkretno Vinogradskoj).Nije mi cilj plašiti buduće majke,već samo ih upozoriti da stvari kod nas nisu onakve kakvima ih prikazuju i da moraju biti itekako oprezne i pažljive,koliko je god moguće,sa svojim bebicma.To je jedino što sam ja bila u stanju učiniti,jer mi je sve ostalo prebolno.Želim samo svima,da se više nikome ne dogodi ništa slično kao našem sinu.Znam da se loše stvari jednostavno uvijek događaju nekome,ali mogu barem poželjeti..

----------


## Pepina

> Bog je veći od smrti, loših neonatologa i krivog sustava.


S ovim se u potpunosti slažem...kako ljudi kažu-čovjek snuje,Bog odlučuje.

----------


## djeca su zakon

Draga Pepina, ja sam prvo dijete rodila kod njih.
Porod se zakomplicirao, da ne duzim.... i bio je hitan carski rez.
Dijete su ozivljavali, reanimirali maskom itd., apgar 2/7 i uspiio se inficirat, popio je vec zamucene (zelene) plodne vode.
I nisu mu radili UZV mozga. Slucajno smo na prvoj kontroli upali kod super pedijatra koji nas je odmah uputio preventivno na sve te pretrage i na Goljak.
Krvarenje na mozgu bilo je ogromno, i jos puno dijagnoza, ali s njihovim vjezbama sve se korigiralo.

Eto, samo ukratko iz svog iskustva sa vinogradskom.

A tebi zelim reci *da je tvoj andjeo na sigurnom.*  :Heart:  *I moli za tebe.
I za buduce bracu i sestre na Zemlji.*
*Hrabro i ne boj se. Bog je u svemu s vama i sigurno vas zeli blagosloviti.*
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## romi

Najiskrenija sućut, mislimo na vas  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepina

Hvala svima na sućuti,drago mi je još jednom što se ovdje javljaju i druge majke sa svojim ne baš lijepim iskustvima.Želja mi je jedino da što više žena pročita ovu temu da otiđu spremne u rodilišta.Ne u strahu,već spremne.

----------


## bubimira

> mamaShe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bog je veći od smrti, loših neonatologa i krivog sustava.
> 
> 
> S ovim se u potpunosti slažem...kako ljudi kažu-čovjek snuje,Bog odlučuje.


...i obilato nagrađuje sve svoje vjerne i strpljive ovčice...ne zaboravi to!

ljubim vas i grlim pepina   :Love:

----------


## Pepina

Pozdrav svima!
Hvala svima na potpori;suosjećajnim i mudrim rječima.Hvala i svim onima koje su ovdje podijelile svoja iskustva iz ovog i ostalih rodilišta.Ako će ikome na bilo koji način pomoći ova tema da spremnija ode u naše rodilište,bit će mi drago.Cilj mi nije bio posijati strah među budućim rodiljama,već ih samo,na  neki način upozoriti da moraju itekako paziti koliko je god moguće na svoje bebice u rodilištima i možda,čak i obaviti neki dobar pedijetrijski pregled kad s njima izađu iz istih.

Ja sam opet trudna,danas mi je 16+1.Za sad je sve u redu s bebicom;dobro napreduje.Uskoro ću otići na preglede kod kardiologa za bebicu.Eto,sunce je opet zasjalo za nas.Nadam se da će ovog puta biti sve ok,koliko god je to moguće.I da će ovo dijete preživjeti.Veselimo se;ali nismo u euforiji.Mislim da je to normalno.Nadamo se najboljemu.Napravit ćemo sve što god budemo mogli,kao i do sada,a u Božjim rukama je sve ostalo.  :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

:Crying or Very sad:   al ovaj put od sreće.

čestitam vam draga moja od srca. 
bit će sve u redu. vjeruj! pusa

----------


## Suzizana

:Love:  držite se. 
nemoj se previše uzrujavati sada! napravi sve što misliš da bi trebalo da budete mirni i da bi u miru i spokoju dočekali bebača.   :Heart:

----------


## Svimbalo

Pepina, samo da ti kažem da sam presretna zbog ovog tvog novog  posta, tek sam danas pročitala priču, link mi je poslala prijateljica, jako me je rastužila ta priča, i onda vidim da si u 12 06  napisala da si opet trudna! Razumijem da ti nisi i ne možeš biti euforična, ali ja jesam!  :D 
 :Love:

----------


## Val

Pepina naša, 
vjerujem da će ovaj puta biti sve u redu i da ćete uživati u bebici!  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

drago mi je zbog tebe,   :Smile:  , zbog nove trudnoce, ja sam sretna

i mi u obitelji trenutno prolazimo kroz bol/tugu/ocaj zbog gubitka jednog malog andjela, i samo se nadam da ce moja sogorica skupiti snage (znam da hoce, mora), i...sve sto ide uz to   :Sad:

----------


## Indi

*Pepina*, draga, ČESTITAM!!!.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

Pepina .. čestitam od srca  :Smile: 
 :Love:

----------


## pirica

*Pepina *  :Love:   :Heart:  čestitam
znala sam da si T (vidila ti graf  :Grin:  )

----------


## ina33

Pepina, čestitam i ja  :Heart:  !

----------


## diva7

Čestitam od srca!!!!!!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## enya22

*Pepina*  :Love:  Cestitam od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## Pepina

Hvala vam svima na čestitkama.Nadamo se najboljem i veselimo se potiho.  :Smile:

----------


## mala lanna

suza suzu sustize...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  moje duboko saucesce...

----------


## mala lanna

ali ti saljem velike vibre da ova trudnoca uspjesna bude i drzim fige i molim svetom gabrijelu da tebe i tvog andjela zastiti i da sve bude uredu s novom bebom...

----------


## ZO

pepina čestitam od srca   :Heart:  
i želim da sve bude u savršenom redu   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Maslačkica

> pepina čestitam od srca   
> i želim da sve bude u savršenom redu


X

----------


## visnja08

Pepina čestitam ti na bebici i nadam se da će to dijete sretno i zdravo doći na ovaj svijet  :D ..ja također imam loša iskustva s vinogradskom bolnicom i s jednim doktorom koji će nadam se dobiti otkaz jer poslije svoje tragedije kad sam prije 2 mjeseca izgubila bebicu u 37 tjednu trudnoće,njegovom krivnjom i nepažnjom,čula sam za još par slučajeva kad su umrle bebe zbog njega..  :Crying or Very sad:  ..pitam se što će biti s tim doktorom kad jednog dana dođe pred Boga i kad ga naši anđeli pitaju zašto im je to učinio?Koliko je potrebno  puta da bebice umru i da se tek onda nešto pokrene?Vjerujem da to nije samo problem vinogradske bolnice,ima toga u svim bolnicama,i kod privatnika,ma svugdje...kod nikoga više ništa nije sigurno,brineš se da trudnoća prođe u redu,žrtvuješ se,činiš tih devet mjeseci sve kako bi taj novi život bio bezbrižan i sretan kad dođe na ovaj svijet..i ništa nije sigurnije nego kad sve predaš u Božje ruke...velika pusa tebi i tvojoj bebici!!

----------


## Danka_

visnja08, vidjela sam tvoju pricu na drugom topiku, jako mi je zao zbog tvog malog andjela  :Heart:  

Koliko shvacam, dijagnosticirali su ti dijabetes, ili tek radis pretrage. Htjela sam ti samo reci da, ako se ispostavi da imas dijabetes, trebas dobro regulirati secere vec i PRIJE trudnoce same, a za pracenje trudnoce ti predlazem odjel PT1 u Petrovoj bolnici, profesora Djelmisa. Oni su referentni centar za dijabetes u trudnoci, i najbolji su u Hrvatskoj za to.

Ja imam dijabetes tip 1 skoro 25 godina, prije tri godine rodila sam svoga sina i mogu reci da je trudnoca kod zene koja vec ima dijabetes zbilja zahtjevna, ali uz dobru regulaciju sve bude super. Ako ces prije trudnoce trebati dijabetologa, savjetujem ti dr. Igora Bjelinskog ili dr. Manju Prasek s klinike Vuk Vrhovac. Moguce je da ima jos dobrih dijabetologa u drugim bolnicama, raspitaj se jos jer ja se ne micem s V.V. vec dugo, pa ne znam.

----------


## visnja08

Danka,dijagnosticiran mi je dijabetes,pridržavam se djete al ne pijem tablete koje su mi dali,rješavam to sa nekim kapima koje su odlične i šećer mi je eto već misec dana baš kako treba,malo varira al dobro je  :D ,već su mi doktori preporučili taj odjel u Petrovoj i da se njima javim kad ostanem trudna opet..drugi put ću vodit veću brigu što se tiče pretraga,vađenja krvi pogotovo..

----------


## Ora

Moja sućut   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nela30

Isplakala sam se dok sam čitala tvoju tužnu priču i drago mi je da si opet trudna i ovaj ti želim da sve ispadne kako treba.

----------


## Pepina

Pozdrav svima...
Evo,da malo podignem ovu temu,pošto vidim da se priča na drugim temama o ovom rodilištu.Posebno,pošto sam u nekom topicu pročitala da je gužva tamo trenutno nesnosna.Pa,ako će moje ružno iskustvo pomoći nekoj od budućih mama koje idu tamo roditi da posebno pripaze na svoju dječicu,onda super.
Kad sam ja rodila svog pokojnog sina isto je bila opaka gužva,pa je to vjerojano i razlog više zašto na njega nisu baš pazili.
Svima koje tamo rađate želim puno sreće i sretnih završetaka i nemojte se bojati,ali pripazite koliko god možete na svoje bebe..

----------


## RozaGroza

*Pepina *  :Love:  
Tek sam sad pročitala vašu pretužnu priću   :Crying or Very sad:  

Puno sreče, zaslužili ste!   :Heart:

----------


## maria elena 1984

pepina,držim fige za dalje  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## seka989

znam kak ti je jer i ja sam to doživjela za vrijeme poroda dok je beba bila u meni i nakon poroda dok su ju oživljavali i nisam cula plač njen,mjih najdužih par minuta u životu...a sve zbog doktora koji je kreten i nije slšao kolege koji rade na porodima,a ne abortusima ko on..al srecom moja beba je uz mene sad...znam kako ti je,ja da sam ju izgubila ne bi to preživjela...tebi se divim jer si hrabra i uz svu bol si smogla snage da to podjeliš s nama...hvala..mislim da iz ovog sveg treba doktore podsjecat na sve moguce preglede i pretrage da naprave kojih se mozemo sjetiti..jer oni sami neće...tužno,al istinito...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamaineven

Pepina, neka ti ova trudnoća i porod prođu savršeno, a mali anđeo će vas sve čuvati  :Crying or Very sad:  
Držite se, sad je ispred vas samo sreća  :Heart:

----------


## iirraarraa

:Kiss:  
predivna vijest...........
ako ikad pomisliš nešto ružno, sjeti se mene.....
kako nas je Bog nagradio lijepo...i kako nas čuva anđeo....
bit će sve kako treba ovaj put  :Heart:

----------


## seka989

čestitam... :D   :Love:  bit ce to   :Saint:

----------

